
Ask HN: Reference book for the Ethereum protocol? - itsJeremiahS
Just read Mastering Bitcoin 2nd ed. and looking for something similar for Ethereum — something to get a good overview of the protocol and relationship between different the actors. Many thanks!
======
Jabanga
Mastering Ethereum is coming out Feb 2018

